# mist air



## chemgirl

Field and topic:
La frase es parte de la descripción de un procedimiento en una Planta de Procesos Químicos
---------------------

Sample sentence:
"These valves should be checked first with the air compresor shutdown, using back up mist air."

Yo entiendo lo siguiente:

"Esas Válvulas deben ser chequeadas inicialmente con el compresor de aire apagado, usando    -mist air-    de respaldo


----------



## Damiana

vapor creo que funciona
Damiana


----------



## Dandee

chemgirl said:
			
		

> Field and topic:
> La frase es parte de la descripción de un procedimiento en una Planta de Procesos Químicos
> ---------------------
> 
> Sample sentence:
> "These valves should be checked first with the air compresor shutdown, using back up mist air."
> 
> Yo entiendo lo siguiente:
> 
> "Esas Válvulas deben ser chequeadas inicialmente con el compresor de aire apagado, usando -mist air- de respaldo


 
Creo que podría ser *aire vaporizado*.
Dandee.


----------



## chemgirl

Dandee said:
			
		

> Creo que podría ser *aire vaporizado*.
> Dandee.


 
Hola, que tal

Yo dudaba de esa traducción, pero creo que si es la correcta, aunque no estoy segura de como el aire puede estar vaporizado... 

Gracias por su ayuda Damiana y Dandee, Saludos


----------



## Damiana

A mi juicio aire vaporizado es una expresion incorrecta, dado que sugiere que el aire esta vaporizado, lo que no concuerda con la física que conocemos. Otra opción es aire con vapor, sin bien es redundante ya que el vapor, en condiciones normales esta siempre mezclado con aire.
Damiana


----------



## chemgirl

Según la opinión de un experto en el tema, la tradución correcta es *"Aire Húmedo"*.

Saludos


----------



## rholt

entonces, el original faltaba un "o" para "moist air". 
Estaba cerca.


----------



## chemgirl

rholt said:
			
		

> entonces, el original faltaba un "o" para "moist air".
> Estaba cerca.


 
Pues tienes razón rholt, "aire húmedo" se traduce como "most air", pero en mi texto se trata de "mist air", por lo que me acabo de dar cuenta de que la traducción no está bien, a menos que "mist" y "moist" tengan el mismo significado en este contexto. No me convence aún la traducción.


----------



## rholt

De acuerdo, moist air es aire húmedo. 

mist :: composed of tiny droplets of water in the air.
moist :: a higher than normal concentration of water vapor in the air


----------



## chemgirl

Bien, de cualquier manera, el aire está húmedo, ya sea con pequeñas gotas de agua o con vapor de agua. 

Creo que en español no existe una palabra que diferencie entre el aire con gotas de agua o vapor de agua, así como en ingles existen mist y moist. En tal caso, creo que "aire húmedo" podría aplicar. Que opinas?


----------



## rholt

De acuerdo, "mist/moist air" es aire húmedo.


----------

